# Behavior Change After Heat



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Ellie is going through her first heat and I am really enjoying her change in attitude. She is calmer, sweeter, more attentive and less behavioral issues. I have heard that some dogs calm down a lot after their first heat. Seems like I also read that some of their coats come in darker as well. Curious what everyone's experience has been with their girls.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

No heat yet, at 6.5 months, but I'll certainly report what I find when it happens.


----------



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

When lillee came in for the first time she did start getting a little darker. She did calm down a little. Still need to have run time. My weimer on the other hand you would not know anything has changed. So every dog is different


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Absolutely. My 14 month old girl went into heat at 11 months and what felt like a week she went from demon child to perfect angel. We've always had recall issues with her and after she went into heat, her recall is SOLID! She is a bit darker...she also lost some hair due to the stress and is still (8 weeks later) growing it all back in. >.< BUT the behavior change is excellent!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Our girl is only on day 7 of her heat and if her current behavior sticks, mommy will be very happy! ;D


----------

